# my first time weathering a loco



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

This is the first time I tried weather in a locomotive I added some detail parts and try to match it as best I can from the pictures online. I added led ditch lights and tsunami sound decoder also. Still need to do some fine details.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW is all i can say!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Excellent! If it wasn't sitting on a fence, I'd think that was real!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sure does look dirty. :thumbsup:

Maybe weather the number a little?


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I think I do need to weather the number a little more.this is the prototype


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You mean you are copying the weathering? 

If so the number looks fine. 

I think trying to copy weathering is harder then to just weather it, I never tried to copy weathering.

You did a fantastic job. :thumbsup:


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes I was trying to copy. I didn't want the side numbers crooked like the original though. The colors are hard for me to match. I do have a question and maybe someone here can tell me..on the original there is a chain for the brakes. What is the price called that the chain attatches to and does any company make that piece.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent work...you've captured it well...:thumbsup:

You might find what you need here...

http://www.detailswest.com/

http://shop.cannonandco.net/


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I detail myself and I think you are pretty darn close... Yes it's a pita to duplicate but it's worth it when you see it running on your layout and the compliments don't hurt either  

You need white on the front of fuel tank and white blotches of the southern like the pic but thats up to you

I sold all my southern pacific's and now wish I didn't after seeing yours..


----------



## fundio (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks shaygetz for the link. Cannon has it. Its a chain tensioner. I looked on the site before I guess I just missed it. Grabbem88 that is the next thing I need to do is the white and grey fading. I've been trying to get the undercoat color right for the top part. Plus I have to put on some more details. I got rushed and weathered before I was finished. Next time more patience. Thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

fundio said:


> Plus I have to put on some more details.


I would be *SO *satisfied, right there.


----------



## Shaunjr89 (Mar 27, 2012)

Fundio,

That looks Great! Nice work.


----------

